# Arabian Ranches Maintaince fee



## tft (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, for those of you owning property in Arabian Ranches does anyone else thing that a *150% increase* (yup, x3) is justifiable when it comes to the annual maintenance fee ? Is there anything we as owners can do to rein in this absurdity (an owners association, property rights, etc) ? Emaar seems to be able to levy any price they see fit without the slightest of justifications (they set the rules after all) but what is the recourse here - legally or otherwise ?

I just want to know what can be done, if anything, to stop them in their tracks as I'm sure this will continue for years to come.

Thanks.

.tf.


----------

